
Web 2.0 is so over. Welcome to Web 3.0 - jmorin007
http://money.cnn.com/2009/01/07/technology/hempel_threepointo.fortune/index.htm
======
vaksel
To be ahead of the curve...I'm going to start saying Web 5.0

~~~
daniel-cussen
I prefer Web 12.0 because it starts with a "t" and then fools people.

